# VBForums CodeBank > CodeBank - Visual Basic .NET >  [RESOLVED] Asynchronous PC monitoring system

## threeeye

This thread is mostly to thank @jmcilhinney and Jonathon Aroutsidis (Johno-ACSLive) for helping me with this project!

You can find likes here:
@jmcilhinney Code bank
@Johno2518 GitHub

To share my progress (and to get help from our AWESOME community)


A little background:
I work as an IT manager at a chain of private schools.
We used to have Faronics as our Antivirus, but we moved to something else.
Faronics has a feature that shows the computer info (IP address, logged on users, etc...), and I miss that feature...

So I decided to make my own...

In this project, I have a Server to multi Client utilizing Asynchronous TcpListener & TcpClient.

At the moment, the Server is an app, but I'm planning to move it to a Service. (The Client is a Service already)

--- NOTE: Client must be configured to x64 CPU ---



ToDo:
* Move the Server to a Service
* Create a Server and Client GUI interface
* Create a Setup to install Server/Client service and GUI to Program Files
* choose the Server IP address in Installation
* Client sends info about every 5min to update Server


You can download the source code from HERE, feel free to use it...

If you have any suggestions to make my code nicer, please let me know...


EDIT 1:
Re-uploaded the projects to Google.

Edit 2:
Added the Edit section...  :Wink:

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Since it's not a question, it belongs in the CodeBank rather than the question section. However, we don't allow the inclusion of compiled code, only source code, since we can't verify the legitimacy of compiled code and have been singed in the past. In this case, it doesn't appear to matter, because the link goes to a page that says that the file has been deleted.

----------


## threeeye

> Since it's not a question, it belongs in the CodeBank rather than the question section.


Sorry about that, I didn't know.




> However, we don't allow the inclusion of compiled code, only source code


This is a pure source code only (in the rar file you'll find the project files - and the DLLs), no compiled code.




> In this case, it doesn't appear to matter, because the link goes to a page that says that the file has been deleted.


Good to know, I'll re-upload it from my Google Drive and re-share the link

----------

